# Spring 2.0 Tutorial gesucht



## SilentJ (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern Spring 2.0 heruntergeladen. Leider ist die Dokumentation auf dem Stand Ende 2005 und bietet demzufolge nur den Syntax für Spring 1.2.x. Nun ist mein Kenntnisstand, dass sich am XML-Syntax viel geändert hat. Natürlich ist der Spring 1.2.x-Syntax auch noch erlaubt, aber warum Altes verwenden, ketzerisch gefragt. Die Krux ist, dass ich beim Googeln keine Dokumente / Tutorials für Spring 2 gefunden habe...

Tipps?

Danke vorab!

Michael


----------



## rapthor (15. Okt 2006)

Wenn ich auf diese Seite http://www.springframework.org/documentation gehe, sehe ich die Dokumentation zum Herunterladen als PDF oder HTML:

http://static.springframework.org/spring/docs/2.0.x/spring-reference.pdf

Das entspricht jeweils der aktuellen 2er Version von Spring.


----------



## SilentJ (17. Okt 2006)

Danke,

in der Spring2.0-with-dependencies-Zipdatei lag halt noch die alte Beschreibung. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

